# New Forum



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

As you can see we have added this new forum.

I have moved some of the previous threads into this new forum to try and provide a single location as a informational resource for you.

Enjoy,
Kim


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Too cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Thanks guys. Bob


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

Great Forum. I am one of many members who have ponds or fish em.. Thanks...


----------

